# Brake problem. any special way of bleeding?



## gmguyworkingonsentra (Dec 23, 2014)

a friend of mine has a 2004 sentra ser auto 180,000 kms. his brake pedal went to the floor, both rear calipers were leaking, I replaced them, bled the rear brakes and got a stiff pedal after a few pumps. went to drive car and pedal goes right to the floor. pump pedal a few times while driving and the pedal stiffens up. Is there a special abs bleed i need to do? or is there a common problem with master cylinders with these cars?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the master cylinder ran dry, you'll need to bleed the master cylinder, first, and then bleed the rest of the system. Bleeding order is: right rear, left front, left rear, right front.


----------

